# Identify This Finger-eater



## blacknblue (Dec 27, 2015)

This newbie needs help in identifying what I think is an early South Bend lathe. My guess is pre 1920. No serial number, a stamped number 886 on the tailstock, the number 17 stamped on lower tailstock plate. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## DoogieB (Dec 27, 2015)

It doesn't look like a SB to me,  probably more like a Frankenlathe.  Why do you think it's SB?


----------



## blacknblue (Dec 27, 2015)

Excellent, West German. Thanks DoogieB! Because of similarities in the apron, ways, tailstock, and main-spindle caps which were very weak, just like your guess.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 27, 2015)

i think doogieB was making reference to a lathe that has been assembled from many parts that were not from the same lathe.
I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that it may be a Flather lathe or possibly a Barnes, but i'm only speculating. there were hundreds of manufacturers of similar lathes.
here's a link for you to research for closure....
http://www.lathes.co.uk/page21.html


----------



## blacknblue (Dec 27, 2015)

I contacted the previous owner and he found some plates attached to the original legs. This is a pre-1920 Rockford Drilling Machine Co. lathe.
It is an 11"x 36". They started in 1896. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## David VanNorman (Dec 27, 2015)

It didn't look like SB to me.


----------

